# What's in the F****** pack?!



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Hola -

I'm sitting here packing for baja and am trying to outfit a new pack I recently picked up. Replacing a Pata-Gucci "sweet fish pack" with Fishpond's Thunderhead Submersible. The main difference between the two (besides the waterproof-ness) are the compartments available in the Patagonia and the lack-there-of in Fishpond's.

What are some things you like to carry with you while fishing away from the boat/car for extended periods of time?


fly box
lens wipes
spare spool
nippers
tippet/leader material
sunscreen
stripping guards / flexx rap
pliers
headlamp
snacks
hydration
small hand towel


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Extra box for saltwater soaked flies to keep them out of the clean boxes. 
A little tube of UV cure for smooth over blood knots or on the spot fly repairs. 
Hybiclens or similar for first aid. 
Sunglass keepers that float. 
Gloves to handle sharp or extra slippery fish. 
Several Paper towels in a couple of gallon sized freezer zip bags. Makes for good dry bag for phone, keys, etc. and extra paper towels always are handy. 
Sharp, folding lock blade pocket sized knife.


----------



## 469Fly (Jun 14, 2018)

Fly box
GoPro
Buff/Sun Gloves
Extra leaders and tippet
Water Bottle
Pliers
Nippers
Polyleader just in case I wanna hit a jetty or two


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Lol. Pretty funny!


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

*Travel lite*

I'm rarely away from the boat for more than 2 hours at a time so I travel lite.
Small fanny pack:
Flies
Leader/ tippet
Piers/ nippers
Water bottle
Small towel

If I was out all day I would add
More water
Sun screen
Snack


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Flies box, box for wet used flies, 2nd reel and line (one floating and one sinking), 2nd rod, pre-tied leaders at least 3 each (5' for sinking line and 9' for floating on a foam leader holder), knife, hemostats or pliers, line clippers, leader straightener, leader material, line wipes, small soft cloth, gel type super glue, sun screen, short gaff for pulling large fish out of water on beach (Pacific coast), small pelican box for phone/wallet/etc., matches or lighter and water (32oz / 1 liter). No food, I fish better hungry. A small roll of duck-tape and small dropper bottle with Povidone Iodine can be added with the superglue and soft cloth to make a good first aid kit. Looks like a lot a stuff but most of it is pretty small so it will pack away. The povidone Iodine is a must have in the tropics in my opinion.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

condoms
lube
gag


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Fishsurfer said:


> Flies box, box for wet used flies, 2nd reel and line (one floating and one sinking), 2nd rod, pre-tied leaders at least 3 each (5' for sinking line and 9' for floating on a foam leader holder), knife, hemostats or pliers, line clippers, leader straightener, leader material, line wipes, small soft cloth, gel type super glue, sun screen, short gaff for pulling large fish out of water on beach (Pacific coast), small pelican box for phone/wallet/etc., matches or lighter and water (32oz / 1 liter). No food, I fish better hungry. A small roll of duck-tape and small dropper bottle with Povidone Iodine can be added with the superglue and soft cloth to make a good first aid kit. Looks like a lot a stuff but most of it is pretty small so it will pack away. The povidone Iodine is a must have in the tropics in my opinion.


Nice list. I may have to stop by Gordy N' Sons and give them more of my money.



Ish said:


> condoms
> lube
> gag


I was looking more for things that I don't typically carry or couldn't think of. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Cavjock97 (Feb 2, 2016)

Small fly box with 4 each of whatever you intend to use.

couple spools of flouro tippet material and a few pretied or knotless leader setups

phone for pics

well-worn bandana for everything you use a bandana for

lip balm, sunscreen, bug juice

extra sunglasses

pliers with cutters

buff

bottle of water and a cliff bar

(for me) Copenhagen

That should keep you comfortable and catching fish for an extended stay away from the boat.


----------

